# Hamburger Relish



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It looks like Bicks red hamburger relish is no longer available in Canada. In fact, I couldn't find any red hamburger relish anywhere in the stores.

The relish used to be manufactured in Markham, Ontario and then Smuckers from the US bought the Bick company and has now discontinued the product.

I went online and was going to order a package of 4 jars of Wegman's burger relish, which is supposed to be a good alternative.

The cost of the relish........$21.99. The cost to get it to my door...........$119.00 plus taxes. The shipping charge alone was $92.00

I don't know why people think online shopping is so great with shipping costs like that.

Anyways..........didn't order it and will be scrounging the stores.

Anyone know of a good replacement in Canada ?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Google tells me that Metro makes a Selection brand hamburger relish, you might try looking there. 

Amazon lists a couple of different ones, but the shipping is as much as the relish (one is 8.99 with 9.99 shipping, the other is 14.99 with 9.99 shipping). Not as bad as your $92 shipping but still not ideal.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

RANT

Never quite understood this attitude. I work in the shipping industry and do you know how many dickheads have told me over the years: "BUT,,, we only spent $1.99 to buy this widget and you want to charge us $20 to bring it halfway around the world in 48 hours from Outer Buttmunchistan and deliver it to my door, duties and taxed paid ?!!!"

To many people think it is a Fedex World. Sorry, Alibaba shopper, but it costs real money to move cr*p from one side of the world to another. Just because you found a deal on a bauble made by a feudal slave in a slum-like Foxconn factory doesn't mean the rest of us are willing to move it 5000 miles for a loonie and a Groupon coupon.

END RANT


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Okay, here is what we do and years ago we obtained what was reported to be the famous triple O sauce for White Spot burgers. It doesn't seem quite the same but also, I think you need the special mayo that accompanies it. In any event here it is and we love it:

Mix together:
Green pickle relish
Heinz Chilli sauce

Sorry but can't give you the exact proportions so you will have to play with it but pretty sure that if you try it you will like it.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Thanks frase...........I will give that a go.

Gotta have it for my burgers and my favorite meat loaf sandwiches............


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Why not make your own? It doesn't look difficult. 

http://www.canadianliving.com/food/hamburger_relish.php


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The best relish I ever tasted was on a hot dog at the old Montreal Forum hockey rink. I bought one..........took a bite and turned around and bought a second one as well.

I guess I wasn't the only one who thought they were the best. During a 3 day trip to Montreal I would have to say the food was the best I ever enjoyed.

http://www.edmontonsun.com/2016/05/...w-rogers-place-arena-relishes-bosss-challenge


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> It looks like Bicks red hamburger relish is no longer available in Canada. In fact, I couldn't find any red hamburger relish anywhere in the stores.
> The relish used to be manufactured in Markham, Ontario and then Smuckers from the US bought the Bick company and has now discontinued the product.


Is this the hot pepper gourmet relish?
Why should we be surprised. This has happened with the mustard brands (Heinz vs French's) As soon as the big food conglomerates buy out the
smaller ones operating in Canada, jobs and sometimes product brands disappear when manufactured in the US and then shipped to Canada. 



> I went online and was going to order a package of 4 jars of Wegman's burger relish, which is supposed to be a good alternative.
> 
> The cost of the relish........$21.99. The cost to get it to my door...........$119.00 plus taxes. The shipping charge alone was $92.00
> I don't know why people think online shopping is so great with shipping costs like that.


Is this for just 4 jars of relish? That does seem a bit excessive. What is so special about this relish. BTW, I found out that the store brand
(Loblaws NOName) Green sweet relish is made in India. That used to be Bicks as well, and they still make it..for now.

I noticed these kind of ridiculous shipping charges as well on some food items. I was looking for that aged MacLaren's Imperial sharp cheese in those red tubs. These are made by KRAFT Canada. Not all stores carry it, but I found a cheese shop online that will ship it to you by AIR in the summer time.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

This was the Bick's long time lineup...........but I believe 2 of the 3 are now gone.

View attachment 10345


I went to Metro today and they still have the light green hot dog relish, but nothing that is hamburger relish anymore.

So, I bought some Heintz chili sauce and will try mixing my own as suggested by frase.

I also picked up some Schneiders Jumbo wieners........with the Blue Jay label on it. My son gave me one the other day and it was really good.

Tomorrow the wife will pick up some "top load" hotdog buns and we will be fining dining tomorrow night.

Still need to buy a hotdog steamer though.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> This was the Bick's long time lineup...........but I believe 2 of the 3 are now gone.
> 
> View attachment 10345
> 
> ...


make your own relish..and I'm sure by combining a couple store bought sauces, you will find a suitable substitute.
Those Schneiders all beef jumbos are the best, but you need a hot dog roller, not a steamer. Don't steam hotdogs, they
end up looking weird and don't have that ball park taste.

I suggest one of these plug in hot dog rollers..if you like to eat hot dogs then this will be a good investment.
https://www.amazon.ca/Big-Boss-Expr..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=MN1ZHBK8M0HVJ12N0YKW

Nothing like a rolled hot dog off the roller grill, some French's mustared, your favourite relish..maybe a chopped sweet onion and a piece of cheese....bite into one and those flavoured juices hit your taste buds..Yum!
Don't forget the poppyseed hot dog rolls, or at least the ones with sesame seeds.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> This was the Bick's long time lineup...........but I believe 2 of the 3 are now gone.


Apparently Smuckers/Bicks still makes a hot gourmet red relish..not sure if this is available in Canada,even though
the site does indicate Bicksdotca.
http://www.bicks.ca/products_sub.aspx?pid=41

if you can't get it..watch this youtube recipe to make hot or sweet hot dog relish.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3ypdIlqF8g


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

What do I miss from my days in Montreal.....real smoked meat sandwiches on proper rye bread, steamies and fresh cut French fries from Lafleur, and bagels right out of the wood fired oven. Cannot wait until mid August!


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

My fave relish is a DIY affair - my clipping of old Canadian Living article called it Lady Ross Relish. I make a big batch about every other year. It keeps well in the dark dry and cool corner of the basement walk in insulated closet we call our cold cellar.

It has cauliflower, which come in season a few weeks before the cukes and sweet peppers that also go into it. Oh, and a fair whack of dry mustard powder and turmeric.

So for a few weeks every second summer there is usually a couple of 6 cup big canning jars filled with pureed raw cauliflower sitting in pickling brine waiting for the rest of the ingredients to turn up local and affordable at the farmers market.

The other pickle I make myself is what my mom calls chili sauce ( mostly because one of the spices in the generic pickling spice mixes are chilies). It is minced onions and sweet green bell peppers in a cooked down mash of stewed skinned over ripe field tomatoes. She was a child of a widowed single mother household through the Depression, and I think they made this stuff up and dabbed a bit of it on a whole lot of bland cheap food that they survived on for quite few of her early years.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> The shipping charge alone was $92.00
> 
> I don't know why people think online shopping is so great with shipping costs like that.


I don't buy from them.
Lots of items are lower shipping, running shoes, everything from costco.ca has shipping included.

Amazon offers a free prime trial.

I always consider shipping, and yes, it can be enough to dissuade you from purchasing at times.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> I don't buy from them.
> Lots of items are lower shipping, running shoes, everything from costco.ca has shipping included.
> 
> Amazon offers a free prime trial.


yes, but that's only on your first order with Prime and only if you agree to sign up for their Amazon credit card.
Do you really need another credit card to buy on Amazon? Another CC to keep track of for monthly payments?



> I always consider shipping, and yes, it can be enough to dissuade you from purchasing at times.


I shop a lot online because now I am disabled in wheelchair and cant drive any more. I find that in most cases, most online
retailers will include free shipping, provided the order you place is at least $40 (Walmart), or $50 for most others.

If I only need one or two items and it isn't enough for free shipping, I will consider how much it will cost me VS going to
the nearest Canadian Tire, or have a friend pick it up for me locally.
Sometimes the specific item is not available in the stores, so it may still be worthwhile to pay a little bit for shipping for fast expediting of my order..like printer ink for my HP officejet.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

carverman said:


> yes, but that's only on your first order with Prime and only if you agree to sign up for their Amazon credit card.


Nope, it's a one month free trial, as many purchases as you want, and you don't need to get their credit card.
I used my trial in February, and a coworker started his at the beginning of the month, and he's subject to the same requirements.

If you want something fast, get the trial, and cancel prime renewal. If you're a big online shopper, it's might be worth it.
If they had Amazon Prime video in Canada, I'd definitely pay for it.

Disclaimer, I hold Amazon Stock.


----------

